# Untamed/Rockocco Must Have's!



## stellarx1587 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm torn... I don't know what to get. Two launches in one day is a bit overkill and I have to conserve my funds... so my question is... what are your absolute must-have's from both collections??


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 22, 2006)

Must Have The Quads!!!!


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2006)

I want the two Untamed quads and new lipgloss.


----------



## mrstucker (Aug 22, 2006)

*Ordered...*

Both Quads (3 of each, 'cause I love the orange colour, and the pink/mauvey quad is to die for), and two of each of the lipglasses.     I'm thinking of getting the fluidline (ostentatious?) and the blushes, but I think I better give VISA a break!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mrstucker* 
_Both Quads (3 of each, 'cause I love the orange colour, and the pink/mauvey quad is to die for), and two of each of the lipglasses.     I'm thinking of getting the fluidline (ostentatious?) and the blushes, but I think I better give VISA a break!_

 
WOW! Hardcore!!! Hahahaha =P


----------



## dangerousmuffins (Aug 22, 2006)

Truthfully, the piggie and the fluidline are the only must-have's for me....right now anyways


----------



## Chloe2277 (Aug 22, 2006)

I really think the standouts are the quads, accent red pigment, ostentatious fluidline and the red lipglass!


----------



## luckyme (Aug 22, 2006)

Definintely am not buying anymore quads. I have hated every quad I have purchased with the exception of Thunder Eyes. I will probably only buy the fluidline.


----------



## calliestar (Aug 22, 2006)

I love the lipglasses from both, except that purple one.  I have to have the other three from Untamed, and I like the Iridecent Pressed Powder from Rockoco.  I hope I can get those.


----------



## Cruella (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting Wild 'Bout You, Overdone & Rockocco lippies


----------



## poppy z (Aug 22, 2006)

The blue/orange quad is not very interesting for me. Expresso and shroom are perms, and the orange one reminds me AmberLights...so...
But I will buy the pink/taupe quad I think/ But I do test before. I have so much mac e/s... 
And the taupe blush will be mine!


----------



## Annie (Aug 22, 2006)

I just bought Pure Vanity, Elaborate and Truth&Light l/g. Although, now I'm pretty sure I want Rockocco l/s, Brassy fluidline and Stray Rose blush. My poor, poor bank account.


----------



## user79 (Aug 22, 2006)

The red lipglass. That's it for me.


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey! I noticed Brassy and Rich Ground aren't LE. Is this true? Cause I might get them later. They'll be my first fluidlines.


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Annie* 
_I just bought Pure Vanity, Elaborate and Truth&Light l/g. Although, now I'm pretty sure I want Rockocco l/s, Brassy fluidline and Stray Rose blush. My poor, poor bank account. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Check your PM....


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Hey! I noticed Brassy and Rich Ground aren't LE. Is this true? Cause I might get them later. They'll be my first fluidlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's true!


----------



## glueme (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm only planning to get either Rockocco l/s or Pure Vanity l/g.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm only getting the Well-Plumed quad, I loooove copper and dark blue together.


----------



## lightnlovly (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm getting both quads and the accent red piggie for sure...then we shall see......:noevil: ..bwahhahha


----------



## makeupgal (Aug 22, 2006)

*What to get from Untamed and Rockocco*

Definately get the two quads from Untamed and get the red lipstick from Rockocco since red lips are very in.  The red pigment is a MUST HAVE!!!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Aug 22, 2006)

i am thinking about roam free,stray rose,poetique,la la libertine from the untamed collection. but i will only get the accent red pigment from rockocco


----------



## BlahWah (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 
_Hey! I noticed Brassy and Rich Ground aren't LE. Is this true? Cause I might get them later. They'll be my first fluidlines. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually, both of those fluidlines are permanent and are just featured in the line, so no need to worry if you can't get your hands on them quite yet. =D

For myself... 

Untamed:  Take Wing quad, Instinctive l/s.

Rockocco: either Rockocco l/s or Overdone l/s, Pure Vanity l/g, and Ostentatious f/l.

But seeing my budget, it'll either be the quad or the l/g and f/l. *sigh*


----------



## ette (Aug 22, 2006)

Ostentacious Fluidline, Take Wing Quad, and La La Libertine Lipglass.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 22, 2006)

after seeing this, click, i just want the stuff for this look minus the liner and mascara! H-O-T!


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 22, 2006)

I WAS only going to get Ostentatious FL and Accent Red Pigment, but now I think I am adding Pure Vanity l/g and Rockocco.


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_after seeing this, click, i just want the stuff for this look minus the liner and mascara! H-O-T!_

 
Gorgeous look!! I just wish they'd stop putting Shroom in everything! 
The pinky quad will be a must have form me, though-it's gorgeous!!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HotPinkHeels* 
_Gorgeous look!! I just wish they'd stop putting Shroom in everything! 
The pinky quad will be a must have form me, though-it's gorgeous!!_

 
yeah shroom IS in everything, lol! i've noticed. but i don't have it, so i'm kinda glad it's in this.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 22, 2006)

Oh wait lol, along with my plumed quad I also want unflappable lipstick and poetique lipglass, mmm I love these 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 23, 2006)

I went to the Untamed preview party tonight, thanks to the lovely csuthetaphi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I picked up the well-plumed quad and unflabbable l/s and they are both gorgeous!!!  Nothing else really wowed me to the point that I had to have it.


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 23, 2006)

Could you possibly get a picture of Unflappable on your lips as a swatch? I'd love to see how it looks on before I buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## CincyFan (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 
_Could you possibly get a picture of Unflappable on your lips as a swatch? I'd love to see how it looks on before I buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 
I was planning to but for the life of me, I can't find the charger for my camera battery.  My SO is sleeping and I don't want to wake him with a bunch of rustling.  I'll try to do it in the morning for you and post in the Swatch thread.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok, went to Untamed/Rockocco preview party tonight in Towers City Cleveland and here are my opinions on what went on and the collections, etc....

UNTAMED:
Well-Plumed Eyes- didn't get this, the blue is pretty but I just got Blue Edge so I don't need another dark blue and the copper is very intense, would look awesome on the right skin tone though. The copper reminds me of the one in the Diana Warm quad.

Take Wing Quad- Got this, it's really pretty. The deep rose color reminds me of a pinky Cranberry almost (or Pinked Mauve pig. pressed) and the matte brown is pretty standered. Tickles is a lustre and it's silvery-white lilac so on it's pretty much just glitter, looks like Lovely Lily pigment or Kitchmas. Restless is a taupey grey, mid-tone satin shade. They all go well together though.

Wild About You l/s- pretty but bolder raspberry, would look great on darker skins especially, but too bold and I believe it was a matte which I hate. 

Roam Free l/s- deep chocolate brown, wayyyy to dark for my NC20 skin

Instinctive l/s- says it's a med. pink brown so I'm thinking like a darker VGV, but it's more taupey than that, was disappointed cause I thought I would like this one, but it would make me look like death

Unflappable l/s- pretty, very frosty med. copper, not as bold on as it looks, I would've gotten it but it reminded me too much of Coral Co-Ordinate and Coppertime

Boldheart l/g- very deep purple, didn't even bother to try it

La La Libertine- slightly frosty med. pink, I bought it, but now I'm thinking it's too close to 900 other MAC pinks I have so I'll swap it

Truth & Light l/g- goldy nude, pretty if you like that look but not for me

Poetique- I got this and really like it, mid-tone peachy copper with gold shimmer, no glitter chunks or anything like that. I don't usually wear peaches so I don't know if it looks like another on, but I haven't seen one like this

Stray Rose blush- pretty matte rosey beige, got this and I think it'll be a good everyday color, seems like it would go with everything

That's all I remember of Untamed..now for Rockocco............

ROCKOCCO:

Overdone l/s- don't even recall seeing this

Rockocco l/s- this is the red one...it's very red a clean true red too, I don't wear red but if I wanted to look like the 1930's or something this would work. Very Madonna circa 1986.

Ostentatious Fluidline- medium brown, a touch too red of a brown for me, I prefer Graphic Brown. GB is also darker of a brown. UPDATE: I think i looked at the wrong one cause I've since seen it again and it's not reddy brown. Maybe my store had Dip Down out instead or somehting.

Pure Vanity l/g- very true red as well and very shiny red. Sexy

Elaborate l/g- soft golden sand, nothing special but pretty if you need gold-beige gloss


SO...in conclusion, the party was fun if a little overcrowded, I wanted to find some Specktraettes there, but it was very hard in the confusion. I'm pretty sure I can guess who a few where though, cause they were the only ones besides me who knew everything about the collections already! I posted pics. up on MUA of my haul since I can't figure out how to do pics. here.  I also got 2 plushglasses, the fan duster brush that looks like the 187 one, and Idol Eyes shadow for a friend. They were still showing Lure shadows too if any one's looking for those. HTH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nat9891 (Aug 23, 2006)

All I'm getting is the take wing quad and pure vanity l/g.  I might get the star powder, but I don't even really know what it's for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm saving up for Nocturnelle, VGVI, Zandra Rhodes, and the holiday stuff.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ledonatella* 
_ I posted pics. up on MUA of my haul since I can't figure out how to do pics. here._

 
Thanks for those. I bursted out in laughter @ your overflowing traincase. And your kitty is soo cute


----------



## SMMY (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks so much for the info., ledonatella. That was a very thorough overview of both collections. I already ordered the Take Wing quad, but feel much better about it now. I don't suppose you got a peek at the Taupe blush?


----------



## foxyqt (Aug 23, 2006)

def. Pure Vanity lipglass! and one of the quads but I havent decided yet I have to see them in person first.. I *really* like the copper e/s in the well-plummed quad and the rose e/s in the take wing one >.< confused!


----------



## allan_willb (Aug 23, 2006)

FL and star the end


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 23, 2006)

I am drooling over this collection.
It hits the Uk on 7th September......
I have already bought the Well Plumed Quad from 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The only other thing I want is the Pure Vanity Lipglass, and Ostentatious Fluidline.

Unfortunately these two hit our far flung shores at the same time as the Plushglasses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so I shall be buying up those too


----------



## ShadowyLady (Aug 23, 2006)

I went to the Untamed/Rockocco party at my local MAC store (Berkeley, CA) and it was fun! I bought:

Wild 'Bout You lipstick- Similar to Isabella Blow l/s but deeper, a matte raspberry frost. This is unique!

Take Wing Quad- It's nice to see a grouping of different finishes in one quad: Satin, Matte, Lustre, and Veluxe Pearl. The pink/plum shades are very versatile; I already tried the "Restless" look from maccosmetics.com and it looks cool.

Stray Rose blush- I wish this was in the permanent line! This is the neutral pink MAC has needed. If you found Mocha to be too dark, and Pinch O' Peach to be too cool-toned, try Stray Rose. 

Cream O' Spice cremestick liner- This was a last-minute choice and is unfortunately going back. It's too dark for me (NC20) and too hard to blend. It would be awesome for NC30+ tones. I'll stick with Subculture.

Ostentacious fluidline- My first one! I've stayed away from fluidlines but this can't be passed up. This is Club eyeshadow or Blue Brown pigment in fluidline form. Gorgeous brown with a subtle green reflect. I can't wait to do a smoky eye with this.

I may also pick up the Well-Plumed quad (the blue has a lot of violet in it, very unique), Blue Brown and Accent Red pigments, Rougemarie nail lacquer and Gel lipstick. I like it when they feature a lot of permanent items in their collections! 

I checked out a few of the lipglasses but I rarely ever buy them. They always spoil before I get the chance to use them up so I've learned to pass, but Elaborate l/g is gorgeous! Imagine Garden lustreglass with more of a pearl-toned base than yellow.

I forgot to add: They gave everyone a fold-out with four looks and a DVD. The DVD is a short montage of models showing the looks. Lots of feathers!


----------



## alurabella (Aug 23, 2006)

Pure Vanity l/g and stray rose blush.


----------



## ledonatella (Aug 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_Thanks so much for the info., ledonatella. That was a very thorough overview of both collections. I already ordered the Take Wing quad, but feel much better about it now. I don't suppose you got a peek at the Taupe blush?_

 
I did see Taupe but forgot to mention it...it's just a med. taupe brown matte, nothing great. It seems to me that it would look muddy on alot of people, but I find taupey shades tough to wear for most folks.


----------



## mybeautifulface (Aug 23, 2006)

From Untamed; poetique, raven blue, and flitatious
From Rococco; pure vanity and elaborate

that's all for me
going to the mac pro on thursday


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Aug 23, 2006)

I went to the preview last night and I got the well-plumed quad, Brassy fluidline and Raven Blue mascara.


----------



## ceelovejay (Aug 23, 2006)

Hey, Niki!  *waves*

I went to the preview party at Roosevelt Field last night and here's what I thought -- by the way, I posted some swatches in the swatch forum. 

I'm in LOVE with Wild About You.  I might use empties to get another one. I'm not sure how I feel about Rockocco on me right now.  I'm a NW47 in SFF and I'm thinking it might be a little too orange-y for my skin tone.

I do love Accent Red.  It's not red in the least.  More like a pinkish/purple-ish hue to it.  It's beautiful though. Poetique is pretty though I'd probably wear it with a darker brown to tone it down a little.  Unflappable is nice, but again, I'd have to mix it with something to tone down the frostiness (I'm not too big on frosts but the color was pretty).

Ostentacious, to me, was like blue brown pigment in fluidline form. It's pretty and I can see myself using it a lot.

Oh!  Pure Vanity is THE SEX.  Love this lipglas.  Love, love, love!!


----------



## mskitchmas (Aug 23, 2006)

*I'm a mess!*

So I went to a MAC event party last night with every intention of ONLY buying the Well-Plumed Quad...

...but walked out with the Well-Plumed quad, the Take Wing quad, Wild 'Bout You lippie, Boldheart l/g and an empty 15 pan.


They gave me a cocktail and I caved. I never even had a chance.

This collection is gorgeous, I love the rich colors.

Now I promise, no more MAC shopping (until the Holiday Collection)!


----------



## themandy (Aug 25, 2006)

the only thing i'm buying is ostentatious.  might get a sample of accent red, too.


----------



## ette (Aug 25, 2006)

Hmmm Ostentacious sounds too red now, I think I'll just get Take Wing Quad...maybe La La Libertine but it's probably similar to a lot.


----------



## musicdust (Aug 25, 2006)

I ordered the two quads and the pigment. I am debating on truth and light, la la libertine and Pure Vanity. Oh too many choices. Of course got to save some money for september 7th!


----------



## caroni99 (Aug 25, 2006)

I bought well plumed b/c it has two perm colours I don't have plus two new ones I think will good on me.

I LOVE LOVE instinctive l/s-it's the perfect nudey pink-brown for my skin-tone. Everything else was nice but not for me...


----------



## SMMY (Aug 25, 2006)

Boldheart, Poetique and the Take Wing quad. I'm still debating about the Pure Vanity lipgloss and the Well Plummed quad. Arghh!


----------



## toby1 (Aug 25, 2006)

What is Bold heart like?  No one else seems to be getting it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SMMY* 
_Boldheart, Poetique and the Take Wing quad. I'm still debating about the Pure Vanity lipgloss and the Well Plummed quad. Arghh!_


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 25, 2006)

Unflappable and pure vanity probably. Maybe the well plumed quad.


----------



## 2_pink (Aug 25, 2006)

If youre into red lips then definitely get Pure Vanity l/g. I love Wild 'bout you l/s and Poetique l/g.


----------



## sexypuma (Aug 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toby1* 
_What is Bold heart like?  No one else seems to be getting it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It is a very deep purple. I got it but not sure I will keep it.


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 25, 2006)

I got:
Well-Plumed quad, Star! powder, La La Libertine, and Boldheart.

My thoughts on everything:
Take Wing Quad kind of bored me (I have so many purples, and pinks already), but Well-Plumed was a good fit for me-Courage is gorgeous and will look great with my blue eyes, the dark blue colour seems to be okay but perhaps nothing special (I haven't tried it on yet, so I'll reserve judgement for now, lol) and since I don't have Shroom or Espresso yet, I'm happy with those.

Accent Red seemed to close to many other reddish purpley pinks that I already have, so I passed. I did check out Blue Brown which I hadn't seen before, and am still debating-very interesting colour, but it looks lke a bruise on me (good thing its permanent so I have time to think on it).

I didn't bother checking out the fluidlines, nothing grabbed my attention there, and judging from what I've heard about Ostentatious, I think i'll just stick with Dipdown which I love.

Star! irredescent powder was very pretty, but I'm kind of having second thoughts about it, as I'm not sure how much use i'll get out of it. I might change my mind once I try it on.

I passed on all the lipsticks, but did check out some of the lipglasses. I like the creamy-ness of La La Libertine, and I've been purposefully holding out on buying one of the many pink lipglasses until this one. I'm quite pleased. Pure Vanity... I was really excited about this, but something about it just didn't suit me. I'm NW15/20 with blonde hair, and figured I'd be able to pull it off, but it just didn't work for me. I was kind of dissapointed, and ended up trying on Boldheart for the heck of it, and i LOOOOOOVE it!!! Please, don't be scared of the colour, it goes on fabulous (and is quite easy to sheer down to a nice subtle berry stained-look). I was surprised it worked so well with my skintone.

My final word: Check out *Boldheart*, if you haven't already!!!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Aug 25, 2006)

*I've made up my mind...*

Well, here is what I ended up getting based off of everyone's feedback:

Well Plumed Quad
Take Wing Quad
Stray Rose Blush
Taupe Blush
Star! Powder
Accent Red Pigment
Pure Vanity l/g
Rockocco l/s
Ostentatious f/l

I must say, I am sooooo in love w/ Rockocco!! Its the best true red l/s I have ever found for my skin (i'm an NC42)!! Since I'm asian, I have yellow undertone... and this lipstick is a red with yellow tones... PERFECT! Just match it up w/ Mahagoney l/l and I'm set to go!! I'm still on the fence about some of the other stuff... but thanks to everyone for their input!!!


----------



## Dnwrdsprl (Aug 25, 2006)

I had to get Rockocco lipstick, Red Accent Pigment, Bubbly Beige Nail Polish and Ostentatious Fluidliner...I'm planning on going back for more...personally i like the Rockocco line better than the Untamed...


----------



## junealexandra (Aug 25, 2006)

Must haves for me were the 2 Quads, 2 colour Mascaras,  Wild bout you and, Instinctive Lipstick and Ostentatious FL and Accent Red Pigment.   Everything else I can fill in from other colours I have.

I love Instinctive,  it's the best Neutral I have ever had!


----------



## shriekingviolet (Aug 26, 2006)

I went yesterday and got the Take Wing Quad, Wild About You l/s, Instinctive l/s, and Poetique l/g.  I think I might go back for Overdone l/s, Ostentatious f/l and Stray Rose blush, but perhaps not.

Thoughts:  I really liked the Well Plumed quad and it took some serious effort to talk myself out of getting it.  I already own Espresso and Shroom, so unless the other two shades were extremely different that stuff I already owned it'd be a waste of money for me, as I know I'll never use up 2 Espressos.  Thankfully I already have a good navy (Stroke of Midnight) and a copper (Stimulated Copper from a Color Scheme quad), or else I would have dropped money on it.  I do think though that if you don't have an actual copper eye shadow in your collection already, Courage is unlike any of MAC's recent LE or regular collection orangy golds.  Except for maybe Rich Symbol from Pattern Maker, but I never saw that in person so it might not be a decent sub for it either.  It's a real copper and not just an especially orange shade of brass/gold, and it makes blue eyes pop in ways that Amberlights doesn't quite achieve.  

I also got to rave about Poetique.  It reminds me of a less pink version of Sunny Boy only with more pearl and less shimmer particles.  It looks gorgeous on its own or over Wild About You.


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

Hope it's ok if I contribute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm doing my order online tonight just debating what to get 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thinking the two quads (I never did a quad purchase before this will be my first 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), the new pressed powder, new pig, and maybe lipglasses!

FL I'm in debate over.   I have three of them (two untouched actually) and they just don't seem to work for me.   So many people rave about them but I just can't love them for some reason (They are a very melty and smeary for me....I prefer smashbox putty liner)!!!!!!!  So I'm debating over getting any of the new ones!   

Anyway biting the finger nails trying to decide what goodies I want!   The credit card needs a serious break


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 26, 2006)

I went to get my b2m (Rockcoco,OMG in love!!) and picked up the pure vanity,accent red pig., and some essentials... anyway, i went in feeling like a frumpy mess, left the fs with glossy red lips and got tons of compliments the whole way thru the mall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I am really pleased. somehow i forgot about ostentatious!
 and one of my very fave mua's asked if i was a MUA and if i had ever considered working for mac. made my day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Aug 27, 2006)

*My Tuesday shopping spree*

I am NW45 and I've never purchased quads so this will a variety to the 16 eyeshadows I own.
Well Plumed and Take Wings quads
Lipsticks - Wild About You, Roam Free, and Overdone
Lipglasses - Poetique, La La Libertine, and Elaborate
Pigments - Fairylite, Accent Red, and Blue Brown
Ostentatious fluidline
Clear lipglass
Total = $250 but I did skip the Technacolors.


----------



## idreamincolor (Aug 27, 2006)

For ME, Untamed: Truth and Light l/g, Poetique l/g, Wild 'Bout You l/s, and Take Wing Quad.   Rockcocco: Rockcocco l/s, Pure Vanity l/g, Elaborate l/g, and Star! powder!!!!!!!! Good LUCK!!!


----------



## petalpusher (Aug 27, 2006)

Unflappable l/s, Poetique l/g, Wild 'Bout You l/s, Well-Plumed quad (only because I didn't have Shroom or Espresso), Raven Blue zoom lash.  I love coloured mascaras.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 28, 2006)

Both of the quads are a must have.  I think that I also have to have Truth & light, pure vanity, la la libertine, & Elaborate lipglass.  I also really want the Rockocco lipstick.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 28, 2006)

I am in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with Wild 'Bout You 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm NC30/Stila's Dark/BE's beige-medium tan and I love, love, love how this lip colour looks on me. Very bold without looking weird. I'm not big on matte textures so I put a little clear gloss on top, but wow....love this stuff. This and Pure Vanity. 

Weird, since I initially had my eyes on both quads & Accent red pigment...and I didn't get either.


----------



## lola336 (Aug 30, 2006)

i also really liked wild boud u..ill have to go get it tomorrow. i ended up just getting accent red and the well plumed quad for now..lmao. 

I havent seen anyone post this yet..but in the Take Wing Quad - isnt the light color a dead ringer - if not identical - to taupeless from Lingerie?


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 3, 2006)

i almost picked up the Take Wing quad today, but the only color that i didn't already have one similar to was that light pink, so i asked the MA and she recommended me Seedy Pearl instead. 

Almost picked up Poetique l/s, but i want to save up money for Nocturnelle, since i'm very excited for a LOT of the colors in that one and Untamed was kinda meh for me, too.


----------

